# <Sniffle>



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Sleep well, dear Puff. Spring _will_ come!


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> Sleep well, dear Puff. Spring _will_ come!


Yeah - I winterized on Halloween, because it's been cold and rainy here for about a month, and this is normally the time of year I perform this sad chore.

Then Mother Nature threw us a curve and decided to give us a "sunny and 70s" weekend yesterday and the day before (Sat/Sun). Arghhh! If only I'd have waited . . .









Mike


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Yeah. We took advantage of the 70* to do the winterizing. But - the good news is that she's parked right next to the house and power (therefore, HEAT) is available at Camp Wolfwood year 'round. We won't be taking her anywhere, but we WILL _still_ be "camping". Maybe we'll even bring the Bengals out there







That's the closest they'll _EVER_ get to camping!!


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

You'll make it through another winter somehow......


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Nathan said:


> You'll make it through another winter somehow......


Winter-in-New-England just makes Spring that much sweeter! And it is sooooooo pretty!!!


----------



## JerseyGirl86 (Mar 30, 2009)

Poor Puff...all snuggled in for her long (hopefully not TOO long) winter's nap!


----------



## Dub (Dec 8, 2008)

I winterized mine when I got back from Disney a few weeks ago when I dropped it off at the dealer. Gonna pick it up this weekend and spend a waterless weekend with her--can't wait! Winter camping is awesome!


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

Have you guys towed puff around with its new suspension? Just wondering how it felt. Any difference? How do you like the new tires?

Carey


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

Hey, Jud, you and Kath are always welcome at the mswalt's for camping! Grab a flight out and I'll let you sleep in the new Cardinal!

Mark


----------



## psychodad (Dec 9, 2008)

I guess we can all sit in front of the puter and plan next years camping trips. This helps get me through winter.


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Mine will get the sleeping juice Dec 1 after the turkey trip to Florida.

John


----------



## ember (Jan 17, 2008)

mswalt said:


> Hey, Jud, you and Kath are always welcome at the mswalt's for camping! Grab a flight out and I'll let you sleep in the new Cardinal!
> 
> Mark


OMG that would be FUN!!! Does your Cardinal have the red cedar lined closet?


----------



## N7OQ (Jun 10, 2006)

Well I will be getting my trailer ready a 5 day trip next week. When I winterize my trailer I just drain the water, then I;m ready for a fast getaway, I love winter camping.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

Colorado~DirtBikers said:


> Hey, Jud, you and Kath are always welcome at the mswalt's for camping! Grab a flight out and I'll let you sleep in the new Cardinal!
> 
> Mark


We're flying through Houston in Jan ... surely you can find a reason to come camping somewhere nearby. We'd be happy to rent a car and come part way .... hmmmm ....


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We're flying through Houston in Jan ... surely you can find a reason to come camping somewhere nearby. We'd be happy to rent a car and come part way .... hmmmm ....


Hmmmmmmmmmmmm







back at you.

Mark


----------



## Collinsfam_WY (Nov 9, 2006)

I am pretty bummed that the season has come to a close here as well. Having the little Outbacker around sure does ease that pain though! I just took DD#1 and DD#2 on our annual cotton module adventure this evening - Even without camping, there are many reasons we love Fall and Winter!

-CC


----------

